# Shingles Vaccination



## monica.evans (Jul 25, 2007)

There is a new FDA approved vaccine for shingles.  I am having trouble finding a diagnosis code for shingles vaccine.  Does anyone have any suggestions for coding shingles vaccination given to someone ovr age 60?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajs (Jul 25, 2007)

V04.89 vaccination against other viral diseases


----------



## jaldrich (Jul 25, 2007)

We have also been using V05.4 Vaccination against Varicella and I haven't heard any complaints from the insurance dept.


----------



## monica.evans (Jul 25, 2007)

great!  Thanks so much for your help!


----------

